# Jesus Is Coming Soon: End-time Prophetic Words Of Many Prophets Post Here



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello all.

I don't post much on the board anymore but thought I'd come in and start a thread of prophecies given by many end-time prophets to prepare us for what is about to unleash in the world at large. Please bare in mind most of them will be prophecies of warning to the Church/Body of Christ and His Remnant.

I have recently been spending much time in prayer and fasting and I know now that we are actually living in the final generation before Jesus comes back to collect His bride. But before He does, much judgment will be coming to the inhabitants of this earth because of all the sin we are committing that we are not truly repenting of.

If we are brutally honest with ourselves, we will admit that we'd say a little confession with our mouth but the words do not fully connect with our hearts and that repentance hasn't really taken place. We need to get back to the heart of the Almighty God before it's too late. I would love it if others would join me in praying for the nations of the world but if I must do so alone, then I will. I do not know how many articles I will add here, but I will add a few for sure.

First I'd like to share what the early believers looked like compared to what we as the Body of Christ look like today. If you truly love the Lord, it would shock the living daylights out of you and make you want to hit your knees immediately in total surrender to Jesus - I know, because it happened to me.

*Here it is:  Tell me what you think

THE EARLY BELIEVERS AND THE MODERN-DAY CHRISTIAN LIVES CONTRASTED  *


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2020)

I want to do my part in preparing the Bride of Christ for His coming so here is the first one and it's from Byron Searle - https://byronsearle.blogspot.com/2020/05/hungry.html

Be blessed and stay strong.

*HUNGRY*

- May 12, 2020
*Matthew 5:6 & 10-12*
6 Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.
10 Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.
12 Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.

* Note* - The Remnant - Bride is NOT mentioned in this word

*Transcript:
My son, Why are My Children in America NOT HUNGRY for Me?*

Look at Africa!  Look at South America!  Look at China, the Middle East, and even Russia!  They HUNGER for Me!  They THIRST for the living water that I give to drink!

What is the difference?

*THE DIFFERENCE IS PERSECUTION.*

When My Children come under PERSECUTION, they draw close to Me.  They want Me to be in their midst.  They worship Me with a pure heart .

My son, MY CHILDREN IN AMERICA DO NOT HUNGER FOR ME.

They are self-centered and only care for what I can do to make their life easier.  They give money, not out of love, but to get Me to give them more.  The food that is thrown in the trash would feed many countries in the world.

PERSECUTION is why the Body in every other nation is thriving.

My son, PERSECUTION IS COMING TO AMERICA.

It is in its infancy stage, but very soon it will be made manifest.   Many in My Body believe they have been PERSECUTED, and it's time to come home.

I say, THE TESTING IS JUST BEGINNING.

Many who BELIEVE they WALK IN FAITH and can stand against anything WILL FALL quickly.  Only those who have given Me their ALL and have forsaken this world will stand.

Do you not know My Word?  I said MANY will stand before Me in that day and say, Lord, Lord, did we not cast out devils, or did we not heal the sick in your name?

I will say, Depart from me.  I never knew you.

My son, PERSECUTION IS COMING TO AMERICA -- a Nation that is fat and lazy and in need of nothing.

You say that is a HARD WORD, but I say, I have seen My Children fed to the lions.  I have seen them skewered and burned alive.  I have seen them beheaded, shot, beaten, and starved to death. I have wept untold number of tears for those who would NOT DENY ME.

In America, I AM DENIED EVERY DAY by those who say I AM their Lord. 

REPENT, AMERICA!  TURN FROM YOUR EVIL WAYS, AND I WILL HAVE MERCY ON YOU!

REPENT FOR THE SINS YOU WALK IN EVERY DAY --  PRIDE, ARROGANCE, LAZINESS, AND GLUTTONY!

I WILL TAKE AWAY ALL YOUR FOOD!  WILL YOU CRY OUT FOR ME THEN?

I WILL TAKE AWAY ALL YOUR MONEY!  WILL YOU CRY OUT FOR ME THEN?

I WILL TAKE AWAY MY PROTECTION!  WILL YOU CRY OUT TO ME THEN?

I have done it before!  READ MY WORD, and prove Me wrong!

My son, a GREAT SHAKING IS COMING, FOLLOWED BY GREAT PERSECUTION!

My Children -- ARE YOU READY???

I say -- NO!!!!

Many of you will perish and come home.  My Body will grow stronger with those who are left, just as they have all around the world -- THEY WERE HUNGRY!!

My son, I love My Children, but with many, they only love Me with idle words.

I say again, REPENT!  REPENT!  Come to Me in HUMILITY, and come to Me HUNGRY!  I will pour out upon you more bread and living water than you can imagine!

THE END IS HERE.

TIME IS SPED UP.

AND THE FINAL ACTS ARE NOW IN PLAY.

REPENT!  REPENT!

COME TO ME NOW!

Amen.
Lord Jesus


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2020)

*THE SEALS ARE SNAPPED!!! - Byron Searle*
*https://byronsearle.blogspot.com/2020/02/the-seals-are-snapped.html*

- February 11, 2020
*Revelation Chapter 6* (The Lord led me to read Chapter 6 several times, with emphasis on verse 8)
8 And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him.  And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with death, and with the beasts of the earth.

*Transcript:*
My son, I HAVE NOW OPENED THE FIRST FOUR SEALS, and power has been given to them over one-fourth of the Earth.  They will kill with the sword (wars) and with hunger (famine) and death (various causes) and with the beasts of the Earth (i.e., viruses from birds, swine, rats, bats, etc.).

_*NOTE:*  (The Lord had given me a vision recently of His hand holding the scroll, and I saw that all the seals were intact.  Then He began to break or snap the seals - one after the other, in very quick succession.  He was showing me at that time that when the seals were to be broken, that He would do it very quickly, one right after the other.)_

Many will BLAME the Christians for allowing this and bringing the wrath of God down on man.  *THE FIFTH SEAL WILL OPEN*, and many who call themselves Mine will be slain for My Word and their testimony!!  Prison camps will be set up, and they will be worse than the extermination camps of Hitler!!

My son, I WILL CALL MY REMNANT HOME (He is not speaking of the rapture/gathering - but of the transformation) BEFORE THE FIFTH SEAL IS OPENED - TO EMPOWER THEM WITH THE POWER OF ALMIGHTY GOD!  NOTHING WILL HARM THEM!!!

THEY WILL BE MY SUPER SOLDIERS during the reign of the evil one!!  My Remnant will lead those who have refused the mark to safety!!

WHEN THE SIXTH SEAL IS OPENED, THE WORLD WILL FOREVER CHANGE, AND MY REMNANT WILL BE MIGHTY ON THE EARTH!!  THE EVIL ONE WILL TRY TO OVERCOME MY REMNANT, BUT HE CANNOT!!!

My son, you ask, When?  (_I had asked Him, When will these things be, Lord?) _

I say, OPEN YOUR EYES -- THEY ARE NOW UNFOLDING, AND THE HORSES ARE RUNNING!!!
*PREPARE!!  PREPARE!!  PREPARE!!  WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!*

IN ONE DAY, IT WILL ALL STOP, AND YOU MUST BE READY!!  IF NOT -- YOU WILL PERISH!!

*DO NOT LOOK FOR A REPRIEVE!!  THE HORSES WILL NOT SLOW DOWN --* *BUT WILL GO FASTER!!!*

My son, MANY who think they are prepared -- ARE NOT!!  Many think the Gathering will happen before the seals are opened!!

I ask you, What is written on the scroll that have the seals attached?  ( _When He asked this, I again thought of the vision where I saw Him snapping the seals, and I thought, I don't know, Lord.)_

That is for Me and the Father to know -- but the Gathering could happen any time during this time.  ( _I understood this to mean during the time after the seals have been opened.) _

ARE YOU READY???  Is your house in order??  Have you repented and turned from your evil ways to Me??  IF NOT -- WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR???  I invite you now to follow Me!!!

My son, in the coming days, many things will be revealed and will send this Nation and the world into HYSTERIA AND PANIC!!!  Stay in prayer, and I will guide you.  Stay in My Word, and I will speak to you.

THUS SAITH THE LORD, I AM COMING SOON FOR THOSE WHO ARE READY, REDEEMED, AND PREPARED!!!

I WILL FILL THOSE SEEKING ME WITH MY SPIRIT, AND GREAT POWER AND FIRE WILL EMIT FROM YOU!!!

GREATER WORKS WILL YOU DO THAN THOSE IN THE BEGINNING!!

YOU MUST HAVE YOUR HOUSE IN ORDER AND CLEAN!!

YOU MUST SEEK ME FIRST AND KEEP ME FIRST IN ALL THINGS!!

DO NOT FEAR!!  DO NOT DOUBT!!  BUT HAVE FAITH -- *NO!!!  HAVE GREAT FAITH!!!* (Emphasized very loudly.)

I love you, My Children.  Love your brothers and sisters!  FORGIVE OFTEN!!

Amen.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2020)

*BRACE FOR IMPACT!!! - Byron Searle - https://byronsearle.blogspot.com/2020/05/brace-for-impact.html*

- May 29, 2020
*Matthew 21:21-22*
21  Jesus answered and said unto them, Verily I say unto you, If ye have faith and doubt not, ye shall not only do this which is done to the fig tree, but also if ye shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be cast into the sea; it shall be done.
22  And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive.

After spending time in prayer this evening, the Lord began speaking to me first with the following questions:

He first asked me, What does the pilot of the plane shout out when they are about to crash?  What? I asked.  He replied, BRACE FOR IMPACT!

He then asked me, What does the captain of the ship shout out when the ship is on a collision course?  W hat? I asked.  He replied, BRACE FOR IMPACT!

Again, He asked me, What does the spotter shout to the race car driver when he's about to collide with a crash on the track?  What? I asked.  Again, He replied, BRACE FOR IMPACT!

I replied, Yes.  He repeated, BRACE FOR IMPACT!  I then asked the Lord if that is the title of this word, and He replied, Yes, and spoke the following to me. 

My son, just as the one who controls the vehicle sees that a collision is about to occur, he SHOUTS OUT to the people on board -- BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!

I, TOO, AM THE CAPTAIN, AND I SHOUT OUT TO MY CHILDREN -- BRACE FOR IMPACTS!!! (Plural)   I say -- IMPACTS -- because there will be many.  Some are starting to hit now. 

One IMPACT WILL BE THE RIOTS AND CIVIL WAR that will sweep across this nation and the world.  As love is squashed, hatred will abound, and this world will grow colder. 

Another IMPACT WILL BE ON THE SOCIETIES OF THE WORLD AS THEY EMBRACE THE SODOMITES AS NORMAL.  Even when My chosen people worshiped other gods over Me, I did not destroy them utterly.  I DID DESTROY the Cities of the Plain for their wickedness and sodomitic desires.  I WILL DESTROY those nations whose laws embrace the sodomites.

Another IMPACT ON THE HORIZON IS THE STARS THAT FALL FROM HEAVEN.  These IMPACTS WILL CAUSE GREAT FEAR AND GREAT DEATH.  Many will NOT EVEN KNOW what hit them until they are standing before Me!

Another IMPACT WILL BE ALL THE EARTHQUAKES that will SHAKE SUDDENLY and WITHOUT WARNING.

I SAY NOW -- BRACE FOR IMPACT!!! FOR THE SHOCK WAVES WILL KNOCK ALL TO THEIR KNEES!!!

My son, I want to say also that DURING THIS TIME OF IMPACTS, MY SPIRIT WILL BE IMPACTING LIVES ALL AROUND THE GLOBE!!  FROM THE NORTH TO THE SOUTH, FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST, I WILL COVER THE EARTH WITH MY SPIRIT AND RAISE THOSE ONCE DEAD NOW TO LIFE!! 

I say, REPENT NOW, for soon you will be BRACING FOR IMPACT and not be able to repent.  During this TIME OF DARKNESS, FEAR WILL RUN RAMPANT, and those who do NOT walk by faith will NOT be able to stand!

Another IMPACT IS THE WORLD ECONOMY.  Most people, including My children, think that everything is all good.  I say, BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!  The ECONOMIC SHIP HAS HIT THE ROCK AND IS SINKING FAST!

My children ask, What can we do??  How will we survive?? 

I say, WALK BY FAITH, lean not on your own understanding, and follow Me.  My children now walk by SIGHT -- NOT BY FAITH -- but soon THIS IMPACT will affect the whole world!

*BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!
BLOOD WILL FLOW IN THE STREETS OF MANY CITIES!!!
EUROPE, AMERICA, ASIA, SOUTH AMERICA -- PREPARE TO HAVE YOUR FAITH TESTED!!!
CITIES WILL ERUPT INTO INFERNAL FIRE BOMBS!!  PEOPLE WILL BURN EVERYTHING BECAUSE THEY ARE BEING FED BY THE ONE WHO WILL SPEND ETERNITY IN FIRE!!*

My son, *BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!*

*FOR I AM COMING TO MY REMNANT AND WILL TURN THEM INTO NEW BEINGS OF LIGHT!!  I WILL MAKE THEM BRIGHTER THAN THE THICK DARKNESS THAT WILL COVER THE WORLD!!  ALL PEOPLE WILL KNOW THEY ARE MY REMNANT!!!
I LOVE YOU, MY CHILDREN!! 
I AM COMING SOON -- BRACE FOR IMPACT -- NOW!!!!!*

Amen.
Word given to me by the Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2020)

Here is an eye opener type dream about the coming vaccine that I found and I believe that God really is warning His bride of what it is so we can't say we didn't know.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 1, 2020)

​Everything here rings true. The enemy has two tactics: fear and lies. It's important not to fall into either camp. Because there's another piece of Scripture that is relevant: the one where Jesus says that He will now separate the obedient ones from the disobedient ones. Which is what we are seeing right now. It's very important to pay attention to what's happening on the fringe, rather than what the enemy is presenting in front of us.

There are more people that healed from COVID-19 vs. people who died from it. Yes, Black people are being persecuted, but we pretty much run the inter webs and have been able to create safe spaces for ourselves to communicate freely.

Revelations is just about revealing what was hidden, to the broad daylight. It can be positive or negative. There's also a transference of power taking place, as was mentioned in the Bible: Asian and African countries responded very well to COVID-19. No one expected that. The people who everyone deemed superior (doctors, lawyers, CEOs) are basically out of a job. Whereas the little man is winning. 

Right now it's important to be obedient till the end. Not the end of times, but the end of this ordeal. When Jesus said "I have overcome the world"; He meant its systems: 

* Gotta work full time to provide for self ==> have never done this
* Gotta travel every year to release stress ==> have only been to a few countries 
* Gotta live in a huge house bought with debt money ==> rent until you are able to afford a home. Pray to the Lord to guide you. You might be able to buy a home from your investments. 
* 666 = man was created on the 6th day of the week = that number stands for me, myself and I ==> have one day out of the week, on which you always do something for someone else and spend no money on yourself. 
* Engaging in social media instead of the Bible or real people ==> take time to check up on people, fast from social media once a week. 
* Have been single for 15 years now = that is my cross = long-suffering 
* Learning all Scripture = difference between drinking milk vs. chewing and eating meat. Start with the milk, but gradually graduate to the meat. 
* Live humbly and simply = ask yourself what you truly need. If you don't need it, donate it. 
* Be thoughtful: today an older lady from church called me. She had to do so repeatedly, because her phone kept breaking off. This means she needs a new one. It's dangerous for her, during this time, to not have proper access to a phone line. 
* Nowadays you can order groceries for others and have it delivered at their doorstep. Everyone is home now anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2020)

Love your input @Maracujá, especially at the bottom. I agree on taking so much attention off of self and placing it on the well-being of others. Social media fasting is definitely something we as believers should be doing. I have been doing this one a lot because it can become an idol to us if we are not careful. 

Many do not realize that the things in our lives are what become idols. We may not build them with our hands to worship but there are things that we do worship, ie, spend far too much time in our phones, on our computers, anything really, when we should be focusing on building God's Kingdom with that much time.

There is still so much I want to do but the time feels so short now. I will do as much as I can to effect change in whatever God has entrusted to me to do and complete for the growth of His kingdom, thereby, occupying until He comes. I need my lamp to be always filled with oil, trimmed and ready for His coming.

Thanks for sharing your heart. It brought much to light for me.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2020)

^^^^You're welcome. Thanks for starting this thread. 

Self-focus = self-destructive

Always seek ways to cater to people. This is why we're seeing so many weary faces: new mama's who insist on taking care of their newborns by themselves to appear strong, people who constantly turn down help. This is why Jesus said: love does not insist on its own ways. Last week my mother came to visit and offered to do my dishes. She doesn't do it the way I would like it, but I obliged. In turn, it gave me time to study. 

Love ALWAYS defers. Today my sister came to visit me. Mind you, I've lived close to my sister for 10 years. She never bothered to visit me. She now lives in another city. The only reason why she came is because now I've moved from a studio apartment to a 1-bedroom apartment and the new place is really neat. Jesus said the root of all evil is...money. We wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities and the ways of this world. 

Do little things with great regard. Not to be seen or whatever. I live by myself, so I've learned to live for an audience of One...His gaze upon me . It builds your faith in ways you cannot imagine, because you really can only count on Him. 

Don't try to decipher the Bible all at once. Again, begin with the milk, start small, then move over to the nitty gritty. He said that if you have faith as small as a mustard seed...just one word of His, can change the trajectory of your day / week / month / year / life. 

My ex-landlord let me know that he would only be reimbursing me €110.00. He will be keeping the rest of the €640.00 of the warranty, because in his eyes, the changes I brought to his rental property were mess at best. At first it hurt me. My birthday is coming up and I was counting on that money. Then it dawned on me: my new ritual is hearing my mom's voice every morning and every evening. To hear how she's doing. So all is well. Very grateful: my brother got out of jail before this whole COVID-19 mess. My sister who came to visit me wanted to institutionalize him, we prayed and it didn't come to pass. Don't know what would've become of him. He smokes so his health is not the best to begin with. 

Could go on for days. But...remember: we were called to live a life set apart. The home of a Christian has to sing a different tune than that of the world. Stay blessed. Stay encouraged.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2020)

@Maracujá
Amen sister. Well said. I hope to be posting something again soon. The info I share will be mostly eternity-focused on and with the Lord Jesus Christ to energize, challenge and strengthen our intimate walk with Him.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 10, 2020)

In Mark 4:24 Jesus said take heed to what we hear.  In Luke 8:18, He says to take heed in how we hear.  In John 10:27, Jesus said my sheep hear my voice and follow Him.  

Please be very careful that the prophetic voices you are listening to are really from Jesus Christ. Satan tries to be a great imitator of God.  He is very well versed in the scriptures, but he always twists something very small that it may go unnoticed.  Check everything against the actual scriptures for yourself.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> In Mark 4:24 Jesus said take heed to what we hear.  In Luke 8:18, He says to take heed in how we hear.  In John 10:27, Jesus said my sheep hear my voice and follow Him.
> 
> Please be very careful that the prophetic voices you are listening to are really from Jesus Christ. Satan tries to be a great imitator of God.  He is very well versed in the scriptures, but he always twists something very small that it may go unnoticed.  Check everything against the actual scriptures for yourself.


Thanks for your concern love. I do appreciate you.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2020)

All intercessors please watch and go on the wall right away. We need all of you - critical mass up ahead because I had a very similar dream on June 3rd, 2020 around 2 am. God showed me 3 huge, massive soldiers coming in from the east, walking on the water with guns drawn and ready to attack the eastern coast of America.

I woke up and started an immediate warfare against the plans of the enemy for America. The Lord revealed to me that these were representing nations coming up against the US - China, Iran and Russia were the ones I saw. I believe there were others but I didn't see them - I just saw these 3.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2020)

Aggie said:


> All intercessors please watch and go on the wall right away. We need all of you - critical mass up ahead because I had a very similar dream on* June 3rd, 2020* around 2 am. God showed me 3 huge, massive soldiers coming in from the east, walking on the water with guns drawn and ready to attack the eastern coast of America.
> 
> I woke up and started an immediate warfare against the plans of the enemy for America. The Lord revealed to me that these were representing nations coming up against the US - China, Iran and Russia were the ones I saw. I believe there were others but I didn't see them - I just saw these 3.




Correction, I just checked my diary and I actually had the above dream on June 1st, 2020. I have been dreaming a lot lately. Wow! It's amazing how God talks in dreams to not only one or a few, but to many. Thank You Lord for revealing what You are doing to those who are hearing Your voice and linking us all up together with one voice in the Spirit. Hallelujah!


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 2, 2020)

Was listening to brother Zac Poonen one day and I'll never forget what he said. We're often taught that Jesus came to save us from death. But that's not true, in fact, we still die. What He came to save us from is sin. 'Sin' literally means 'missing the mark'. He came to save us from the love of money, which is the root of all evil. Focusing on money makes you miss the mark, because Jesus has urged us to love our fellow men. They ought to be the focus. 

In fact, though Jesus saved many while He was on earth, there is only one time in Scripture when He exclaimed: "Salvation has entered this home!" (Luke 19:8 - 10). That is when He saw a man use integrity in his dealings with money. 

How does this play out in everyday life? Co-workers who never bother to memorize other co-workers' names, because as soon as they walk into the office, their focus is turned towards performance, so as to make more money. Family members who would rather save money, than run up their phone bill, so they never check up on you by phone. People in the morning, who are so rushed to get to work on time, so they never look up, to see whether they might recognize someone they know and have a meaningful conversation with them. And so on and so forth.


----------



## lesedi (Aug 3, 2020)

I needed to read a lot of this. Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Was listening to brother Zac Poonen one day and I'll never forget what he said. We're often taught that Jesus came to save us from death. But that's not true, in fact, we still die. What He came to save us from is sin. 'Sin' literally means 'missing the mark'. He came to save us from the love of money, which is the root of all evil. Focusing on money makes you miss the mark, because Jesus has urged us to love our fellow men. They ought to be the focus.
> 
> In fact, though Jesus saved many while He was on earth, there is only one time in Scripture when He exclaimed: "Salvation has entered this home!" (Luke 19:8 - 10). That is when He saw a man use integrity in his dealings with money.
> 
> How does this play out in everyday life? Co-workers who never bother to memorize other co-workers' names, because as soon as they walk into the office, their focus is turned towards performance, so as to make more money. Family members who would rather save money, than run up their phone bill, so they never check up on you by phone. People in the morning, who are so rushed to get to work on time, so they never look up, to see whether they might recognize someone they know and have a meaningful conversation with them. And so on and so forth.



Wow love this @Maracujá. It really helps us to stay focused on the real reason why Jesus came. Sin is a pain in my behind, seriously! Truly the spirit is able but the flesh is weak. Repentance, ongoing repentance is needed while we are still housed in this flesh. I myself do need to check up on loved ones more often. Thank you so much for this wonderful reminder.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Maracujá (Aug 5, 2020)

gn1g said:


>



How can we prepare for food shortages?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2020)

gn1g said:


>


I watched this video. It is pretty scary but at least there was some warning. We must pray that the Lord will keep us safe and provide for us supernaturally. He is still taking care of His children using His angels in the earth today.

Heavenly Father, most holy and true, we glorify Your great name. Abba, please remember Your tender mercies toward us, Your children. We need You now more than ever. We know when we call on You, You show up. We wait for You to show us great and mighty things we cannot understand but are confident in Your care of us. Dispatch Your holy angels of provision, Jehovah Jireh. Cause our oil, water and food to never run out while we lean on You to sustain us through any and all hard times ahead. Thank You Lord, in the name of Your Son, Yeshua Ha Mashiach, Amen.


----------



## mrselle (Aug 5, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2020)

We will have one last great revival/harvest during times of trouble, since He does His best work through us when we are at our weakest. 

I am watching. Believe that.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 6, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> How can we prepare for food shortages?



start shopping and stockpiling. My freezers are full. my pantry is full.  Purchase canned tuna, sardines, spam, chilli and all the canned products that you like and can make a meal out of.  also purchase lots of seasonings, sugar, flour and corn meal. koolaid  and non perishable foods.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharpened said:


> We will have one last great revival/harvest during times of trouble, since *He does His best work through us when we are at our weakest.
> 
> I am watching. Believe that.*




absolutely it is biblical.  I also heard to expect a revival in June 21 due to some sort of tragic event


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 6, 2020)

gn1g said:


> absolutely it is biblical.  I also heard to expect a revival in June 21 due to some sort of tragic event


Do you mean September 21? I'm more worried about the election.

@Aggie Do you want us to post things going on in the world? Right now, China is in big trouble with massive flooding, dams breaking, farmland washed out, locusts, and cracks in the Three Gorges Dam. Also, many farmers here have been forced to plow under fields or cull their herds under the order of the USDA because of the supply-chain issues.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2020)

gn1g said:


> start shopping and stockpiling. My freezers are full. my pantry is full.  Purchase canned tuna, sardines, spam, chilli and all the canned products that you like and can make a meal out of.  also purchase lots of seasonings, sugar, flour and corn meal. koolaid  and non perishable foods.



Same here. My pantry is full, my storage shed is almost full, and an extra cupboard in my house is completely full and I am not done yet. Every week or 2, along with my usual grocery shopping, I pick a few extras here and there and the extras go into storage. I have been purchasing 50lb bags of rice, grits, dry beans, flour, sugar, lots of storage bins that have re-enforced locks on them to keep my dry goods fresh. I have been buying cases of bottled water and stocking them on top of each other.

I pretty much get a lot of items at wholesale cost. If you have the space, get as much as you can, even if you have to store stuff under your bed. I spent the most part of the first 3 months of the year, load shedding my house of things I know I don't need and using the space to store food. Most of my hair bins have been re-purposed as well. I am about to install a hand-pump in my yard to get emergency water if I need it. Not sure if I will, but it doesn't hurt.

I have also purchased a scrubbing board to wash clothes by hand. I know this is unheard of in this modern world we live in, but I believe I will need it in the future. I have a lot of batteries to run my little radios, fan, wall clock, etc, in case of extended power outages. I also have an old fashioned oil lamp with the kerosene oil to go with it - I need some extra wicks though so that is on my list of items still yet to purchase. I have solar powered lights with USB ports to charge my phone if needed and extra lanterns. 

@gn1g, thanks for the koolaid reminder. I have some but not enough. I could also use a  little more seasonings added to this list. Preparation is key. 

I believe every time we hear the words the "new normal" it actually means "new world order." The enemy does not want us to know that's what it really is, so he is softening the blow on us because he just might get too fierce an opposition from the masses. He has to ease it on us so that he can catch us unaware. Just a little tidbit of information to chew on while we prepare for what's coming. 

Just keep your eyes, heart and mind on Jesus Christ, not the storm. Stay in the spirit and please do not get moved by what you can see with your natural eyes or hear with your natural ear. They will fool you. Take everything to God in prayer and BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO GET BRAIN WASHED BY THE MEDIA. Fine tune your ears to hear ONLY GOD'S VOICE, especially in the midst of the chaos. Walk with Him, talk with Him more now than you've ever had before. Handmaidens of the Most High, with our Lord Jesus, we can do this.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2020)

Sharpened said:


> Do you mean September 21? I'm more worried about the election.
> 
> @Aggie Do you want us to post things going on in the world? Right now, China is in big trouble with massive flooding, dams breaking, farmland washed out, locusts, and cracks in the Three Gorges Dam. Also, many farmers here have been forced to plow under fields or cull their herds under the order of the USDA because of the supply-chain issues.


Absolutely @Sharpened. I believe all these things are the beginning of sorrows spoken of by Jesus in Matthew chapter 24:6-8. I am greatly concerned with salvation of the lost so we'll need to pray for them. Discussion is great, but let's spend much time in prayer and repentance. I have been praying for the persecuted church in Nigeria, Indonesia, China, Pakistan, etc. These people are suffering massive persecution like the Early Believers did just for their belief in Jesus Christ. I already see this starting to spread across to us in this western world as well. 

We can post videos and/or articles if you feel led to, especially for those who will need us as Saints to link up in prayer across the globe in the realm of the spirit. We can do this. The Kingdom of God, suffers violence and the violent take it by force - Matthew 11:12. Let us wake up and go on the wall and start warfaring against this chaotic, lawless kingdom of darkness, storm the gates of hell and strip it of it's power. Jesus is waiting for us to join forces.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 8, 2020)

Aggie said:


> *I believe every time we hear the words the "new normal" it actually means "new world order."*



Yes, that is my belief as well. But as per usual, it's not something God can't redeem. Which is what He is currently doing. He's literally flipping the tables or the so called "order":

* Was listening to a Ghanaian woman on YouTube once and she started to prophecy about how Black women, who used to be the Lea's, compared with White women, are now gonna be the Esthers. Remember all those Black women who took up crowns recently? Yeah.

* CEO's and doctors used to be the most popular and seen as incredibly smart, now we are relying on nurses, deliverers, call agents, cashiers and so forth.

* The chaos we are witnessing, is a sign of change. It's the same thing that happens to your home when you're cleaning a particular room. It looks like complete mayhem, before you put everything back in its proper place.

So it's OK to prep, but also hold on to Scripture like: 'I have been young and I have been old, but never have I seen righteous people abandoned by The Almighty.' Rest in His provision and care. Continue to pray, without ceasing. Because while they are persecuting many Christians, a lot of Muslims are also converting to Christianity. Whether in or outside The Middle East.

Also, for us as Christians, we're used to this 'new normal': homeschooling, cooking, family time, hair care at home,...etc.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2020)

There is good news. Because of our "net of prayer and obedience," Jesus is reaching nonbelievers in increasing numbers. Other believers have to under how important prayer, seeking his will, and praise truly are to further the "touch of Yah" on the Earth.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2020)

Sharpened said:


> There is good news. *Because of our "net of prayer and obedience," Jesus is reaching nonbelievers in increasing numbers. *Other believers have to under how important prayer, seeking his will, and praise truly are to further the "touch of Yah" on the Earth.


Wow! Well said my sister. I am seeing this happening as well on various channels I have visited in the past couple of months. It brings me so much joy to see God's hand at work increasing what His children have planted and watered in pursuit of the lost in prayer for His kingdom. Hallelujah!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Yes, that is my belief as well. But as per usual, it's not something God can't redeem. Which is what He is currently doing. He's literally flipping the tables or the so called "order"
> 
> So it's OK to prep, but also hold on to Scripture like: 'I have been young and I have been old, but never have I seen righteous people abandoned by The Almighty.' Rest in His provision and care.* Continue to pray, without ceasing. Because while they are persecuting many Christians, a lot of Muslims are also converting to Christianity. Whether in or outside The Middle East.*
> 
> Also, for us as Christians, we're used to this 'new normal': homeschooling, cooking, family time, hair care at home,...etc.



My heart warmed when I read the bolded .


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 9, 2020)

Let's remain very vigilant. The enemy likes to play into our emotions and what we can see with our own eyes. Notice that everything that's going on nowadays, involving both Black and White people; is being analyzed through the prism of racism. 

My professor once said that cheap stories sell. They get everybody all riled up in a bunch, making one feel good about themselves because they're on "the good side", failing to dig deeper. Here in Belgium, a young man died, after going through a hazing ritual. His name was Sanda Dia. He was biracial and the media is playing it out as some sort of race crime, failing to mention his family background. 

The young man came from a blended family. This morning I woke up, feeling that maybe I could write a letter to his biological mom, to comfort her: couldn't find a single detail on her. Which is odd right? Because I would think that they would at least want to interview her, to get the sympathy of the public. Nope, nada, zilp.

The details of the hazing ritual of this young man are beyond disgusting to say the least. One must have felt extremely ostracized within his family unit, to oblige to going through such atrocities...in order to not only feel and be accepted by his peers...but ultimately, also by his parents and his half siblings. In fact, one is not able to find any details about the family whatsoever. We all know what happens to blended families from the story of King David. 

To extrapolate: I used to be extremely happy when hearing about the achievements of the Black women of this generation. But then it got me thinking: we're trying to make up for something we never had ==>> a father. And in financial terms, we really do need to get all these degrees, because otherwise, it becomes too difficult financially. This doesn't only go for our ethnicity, most women from this generation grew up without strong family units...so we are exchanging a warm family home for achievements...just to make up for lost time.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 1, 2020)

How's everyone doing? How are y'all looking at this last quarter?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 5, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> How's everyone doing? How are y'all looking at this last quarter?


I am trying to get any health issues taken care of.  IDK if this has any significance, but the US Senate has a bill (which was scrubbed from the first Stimulus Bill in the US) about the creation of a "digital dollar" for "universal income" purposes. Other countries are doing something similar.

*Congress pushes Digital Dollar in another COVID-19 stimulus bill*

6 months ago
by Ledger Insights








Yesterday the U.S. Congress published another COVID-19 bill, the “Automatic Boost to Communities Act” (ABC Act). Previous Bills in March from Democrats in Congress and the Senate suggested distributing immediate cash relief using Digital Dollars, but this wasn’t practical timing wise. Instead, the latest Bill proposes that Digital Dollar wallets should be available by the start of 2021.

The Bill demands a universal basic income (UBI) of $2,000 per month during the crisis and, after that $1,000 per month for a year. To be financed by the issue of two trillion in dollar “coins”.

“Real people, not corporations need to be at the center of any legislative relief effort to combat the harms caused by this global pandemic. Too many of our workers, low-income people and families across the country were instantly impacted and we need to have an aggressive and inclusive financial assistance program,” said Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib. 

There have been problems with distributing stimulus payments as reported yesterday by the Washington Post and CNBC.

Hence the new Bill proposes multiple payment routes for the UBI payments. Initially, these include direct bank account payments or alternatively a BOOST prepaid debit card. Then come January, the money could be added to a Digital Dollar wallet.

Like the previous Democrat Bills, the Digital Dollar wallet is branded as a “FedAccount”, which would be available at local banks and Post Offices. These accounts would have no fees and also include mobile banking and ATM access at post offices.

But this time it goes a step further and says after the COVID-19 UBI payments finish there should be Digital Dollar Cash Wallets or eCash Wallets which can receive ecash and are compatible with FedAccounts.

Additionally, it suggests the formation of a Digital Financial Privacy Board to ensure digital cash retains the same anonymity as physical cash.

There has been some confusion that these Bills are somehow related to to the Digital Dollar Foundation. This is a project initiated by the former Chair of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC) J. Christopher Giancarlo, who believes that the U.S. needs a central bank digital currency (CBDC).

We previously interviewed David Treat from Accenture, the partner in the Digital Dollar Foundation, and he said that they were not involved or consulted for the two March Bills.

At the time, Treat said: “It is not something that can be done in weeks. We’re at the beginning of this journey in terms of what we’re calling a Digital Dollar.” 
Image Copyright: peshkov / BigStock Photo


CBDC Central Bank Digital Currency Congress Covid-19 Digital Dollar Universal Basic Income US Federal Reserve 

*S.3571 - Banking for All Act*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> How's everyone doing? How are y'all looking at this last quarter?



 

Hi @Maracujá,

Everything is still going well with me and my family so far, thanks God. How about you? I pray that everyone else here is also doing well. May we all keep our eyes on Jesus Christ, our Savior. He will see us through and over every obstacle that threatens to stand in our way. He is with us always and will never leave us helpless. Hallelujah!


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 20, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Here is an eye opener type dream about the coming vaccine that I found and I believe that God really is warning His bride of what it is so we can't say we didn't know.



I think with all things you have to pray and ask the Lord for direction.  Ask the Holy Spirit.  This sounds like a nightmare, I'll give her that.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Aggie said:


> All intercessors please watch and go on the wall right away. We need all of you - critical mass up ahead because I had a very similar dream on June 3rd, 2020 around 2 am. God showed me 3 huge, massive soldiers coming in from the east, walking on the water with guns drawn and ready to attack the eastern coast of America.
> 
> I woke up and started an immediate warfare against the plans of the enemy for America. The Lord revealed to me that these were representing nations coming up against the US - China, Iran and Russia were the ones I saw. I believe there were others but I didn't see them - I just saw these 3.



Thank you for posting this video.  This sounds like it is a real vision from God.  The warning comes with hope and a call to action.  Not just fear. I am hopeful for the move of the Holy Spirit.  Right now, my Pastor is delivering a series of messages to help us get more in touch with God through His Word and the Holy Spirit.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Sharpened said:


> I am trying to get any health issues taken care of.  IDK if this has any significance, but the US Senate has a bill (which was scrubbed from the first Stimulus Bill in the US) about the creation of a "digital dollar" for "universal income" purposes. Other countries are doing something similar.
> 
> *Congress pushes Digital Dollar in another COVID-19 stimulus bill*
> 
> ...



I found this article in Barrons that gives the rationale for this move.  A Big Problem for the Coronavirus Economy: The Internet Doesn’t Take Cash . I don't completely understand why the push for a new system to help the unbanked and low income people instead of modifying the current systems, but here we are. In the immediate future it looks like this is an effort to help poor and low income Americans access the digital economy - increasing equity. In the future though, who knows.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Oct 23, 2020)

Do you guys believe in the rapture of the church?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 26, 2020)

ThursdayGirl said:


> I found this article in Barrons that gives the rationale for this move.  A Big Problem for the Coronavirus Economy: The Internet Doesn’t Take Cash . I don't completely understand why the push for a new system to help the unbanked and low income people instead of modifying the current systems, but here we are. In the immediate future it looks like this is an effort to help poor and low income Americans access the digital economy - increasing equity. In the future though, who knows.


I think the problem is who has the control over the money? I can see older generations of every economic tiers balking at this when there are simpler answers for the digital divide.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2020)

Ithacagurl said:


> Do you guys believe in the rapture of the church?


I believe in the rapture of the church


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2020)

ThursdayGirl said:


> I think with all things you have to pray and ask the Lord for direction.  Ask the Holy Spirit.  This sounds like a nightmare, I'll give her that.


It does sound like a nightmare but isn't that what it would be like if we have to actually go through that? A nightmare? The tribulation period will not be easy to endure if we have to go through it. I believe in the rapture of the church before that time but I also have the stance that if we have to go through some serious persecution before then, we simply must endure until the very end that God will have us to go through. Heaven knows, I am so ready to go be with Jesus right now.


----------

